# Trumpet Blasts for Jesus



## mvdm (Jul 8, 2008)

It's getting to the point that some of the stuff going on in the "church" is beyond satire:

Trumpet blasts to Jesus: 'We're awake' on Earth


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 8, 2008)

I have a shofar that looks like the one in the pic, maybe I should get on board with the day. Now my time zone is PDT so . . . 

Nah! This is just too looney, even for California.


----------

